# Ocean front property



## cda (Apr 8, 2020)

In case you are looking to get away from everyone::


----------



## cda (Apr 8, 2020)

Who said it cost a lot to live in Calif??


https://www.redfin.com/CA/California-City/Vance-St-Unknown/home/40506938#fsd


----------

